# Help! 93 SE stuck in 2nd gear



## EAO (Apr 23, 2004)

This morning I was exiting the highway and when I was slowing down for the light, I shifted into 4th and applied the brake. At the next light, I shifted into first and heard a thumping noise, then when shifting to 2nd, the shifter was hard to move. Finally, I pulled over and the shifter was stuck and I could not move it out of 2nd. The clutch pedal seeemed normal and nothing changed there.

What could this be? The clutch was replaced about 2500 miles ago, so I doubt the clutch is the problem.

Thanks


----------



## lovemyser (Mar 14, 2003)

Nothing is bad wrong, so don't be to scared. My opinion is if you crawl under your car and look at the rear motor mount your gonna find that its broken. This is the motor mount on the rear of the engine, close to the firewall. I've never seen one on a GA but my guess is that its similar. I know energy makes urethene ones for the SR but I'm not sure about your application. Its a fairly simple fix, the #1 thing to watch out for and correct me if I'm wrong anyone, is don't cross thread the bolts when your screwing it back in, its aluminum and its easy to do. Just get a new motor mount and a bottle jack, jack up the tranny which will in turn jack up the motor, un bolt the old motor mount and bolt the new one back up, make sure you put every bolt back in the mounts that you took out.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

Thats what I was thinking--happened to me a while back.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

im gonna have to "third" this.. its the mount. u can easily tell if u have someone look at the motor while you try to shift the gears.....u will notice the engine move a lot.


----------

